# Anyone ever tried



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

Handgun hunting hogs?

I saw a hunt somewhere Georgia or Louisana way and it looked like some kinda good fun. They were feral hogs and pretty vicious.

What's a good caliber? I'm sure my .357 Blackhawk might be more than adequate.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

sandcruiser said:


> Handgun hunting hogs?
> 
> I saw a hunt somewhere Georgia or Louisana way and it looked like some kinda good fun. They were feral hogs and pretty vicious.
> 
> What's a good caliber? I'm sure my .357 Blackhawk might be more than adequate.


Never hunted hogs but have deer hunted with a handgun several times, use a Ruger super Blackhawk 44 mag but I would think your 357 should do the trick


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Not yet*

I did go one time to see what it was all about. Yep they can be pretty nasty. Your .357 should do just fine. I saw a guy take one with a .357. He had a Colt King Cobra 6inch and was using Federal 158 gr Hydra-shok hollow points, took two rounds, good heart and lung shots and he went down. A buddy of mine and myself just ordered the S&W .500 mag. We're looking to do a trip sometimethis year.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep .357 mag should do just fine! and those Hydro-shock hollow points will definetly do the job but i don't like those rounds for hunting. to me they ruin too much meat. i would use a flat tip full metal jacket. and save the hydro-shocks for protection if you get caught on the ground with em. if you want to use a rifle cartrage i would use a 7mm or like caliber and make sure you place those shots! if you hit em wrong it will knock em down but they WILL get back up and will be very pissed when i go i carry 3 weapons a 7mm mag as my main gun a .45 sidearm and a 9" shrade clip point knife as a last resort and as a field dressing knife.

hope this helps Tight lines and God bless. 
<>< <>< <>< :beer:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

A .357 pistol is not "enough gun" to reliably dispatch a hog...Will it kill one? Yes, but only under ideal conditions with a perfect shot presentation by the hog, and precise bullet placement on your part.

Hogs are some VERY TOUGH animals, and their will to live is AMAZING. Their nervous system is primitive when compared to deer and the like. 

The hog is constructed like a mack truck in the neck/shoulder area, and that's where you have to put either a heavy or fast piece of lead. If you want to put a hog down, you either have to sever the spinal cord, or break a shoulder, preferably both...A .357 is niether fast nor heavy enough for the job. 

I've seen a hog punched thru both lungs and the base of the heart run nearly a mile before going down. Shot at 60 yards with a .308.

If you gotta handgun hunt hogs, use at least a .44 mag, with 240 soft points, and keep shots inside of 50 yds.

Save the .357 to stick in his ear to finish him off....After you've placed a real bullet at the base of the neck, right in front of the shoulder joint.

"Use Enough Gun"....Robert Ruark.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*thanks for the free advice*

I've seen hunters dispatch em with bow and arrow, so I thought my .357 would be plenty if you hit 'em in the right spot.
I appreciate all of the advice.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

sandcruiser said:


> I've seen hunters dispatch em with bow and arrow, so I thought my .357 would be plenty if you hit 'em in the right spot.
> I appreciate all of the advice.


just remember the most important thing is a well placed shot


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*We use broadheads*

that are tipped with razor sharp heads. An arrow through the boilerroom deflates the lungs, diaphram and punctures the heart. Razor cuts don't clot that easily so they bleed out.

Most bullets are heavily dependant on hydrostatic shock I aint no scientist but thats what I read about bullets 

What I wrote about arrows is first hand truth


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

45 COMBAT COMANDER WITH EXTENDED CLIP...JUST INCASE....BE READY TO RUN THOSE BASTARDS ARE MEAN..  

BE CAREFULL IF YOUR CLEANING IT YOURSELF THEY ARE KNOWN FOR CARYING DISEASES... SERIOUSLY !!!!!!

TAPE IT I'LL WATCH....opcorn:


----------



## David (Jul 21, 2005)

Never went out with a hand gun. Bow, shotgun, bare hands( not recommender on bores over 50 lbs),. black powder, rifle and yes they can take a beating. last weekend i nailed one right behind the shoulder at 40-50 yard with a 1 once 12 ga. slug they all scattered. Never found the hog i went over a 100 yard thru the chest high grass before i lost its trail. It best to hit the shoulder or head drops them faster. Just to give you some insight i have literally blown a far side leg of a hog as the shot when through it still ran almost 200 yards.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Okay*

Now my interest level is really up on these abram tank like hogs. 
From my farm raising I've seen em shot right between the eyes and just look up at you and grunt....and these of course were domesticated....so my respect for these thick skinned, hard headed bastards is real. I did watch a video at the Dixie Deer Classic in Raleigh NC about 7 years ago and the guys running the booth were selling bowie knife hog hunts. Yes, these guys dove on wild boars and sunk a blade in the critters as they attempted to kill back!
Of course the animal rights activists caught wind of this and these guys never resurfaced to my knowledge at the DDC. They may be there, but they are much more covert.


----------



## David (Jul 21, 2005)

Will be out this weekend hog hunting with the 12 ga.


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

ive seen them hunt them with a 454 and other big hand guns. in tx i saw where they shot a deer at 200 yards with one and dropped it


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I just love the hog threads on Pier and Surf.  

This one is almost as good as the last one. opcorn: 

I don't hunt, but you guys really got me thinkin' about signin' up for the annual feral hog hunt at Back Bay NWR.

http://www.fws.gov/backbay/hunting.htm

But I think I'm gonna need a bigger gun.


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

ive never hunted hog but i learned what to hunt them with off gun tech on OLN channel 34 and yeah u need a high caliber hand gun


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

Several years ago I went on a hog hunt near Savanah, GA. I used a Thompson Contender pistol with a .44 Mag barrel. My first shot was right through both lungs. That made him mad. The contender is a single shot. I reloaded and shot him again in the same area. He went down then.

If you are going to use a .357, like it was said earlier, place your shot well. If a hog runs after you, do not run away. I know, that sounds stupid. The problem is, he will catch you, knock you down, and attempt to put a tusk where the sun don't shine. An injury that Preparation H will not sooth. When a hog comes at you, step out of his way. He can not turn fast. I did not believe it until I actually did it. But, I will leave it up to your instincts.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Been chased....all I can say is you never seen a feller this big run that fast and killed one...... .270 bout 4inches behind the ear did it for me. I didnt mess around with that shoulder/shield stuff. 

On the other hand, I have a Ruger Super Redhawm .44mag with a stainless 4x Leopold on it just itchin to get used. I carry it deer hunting sometimes, just never have it with me when the opportunity presents. If nothing else, its a fun shooting gun.


----------

